# من اقوال البابا كيرلس عن الصلاة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

1-) الصلاة هي غذاء للنفس بدونها تجدب وتموت 

2-) بالصلاة يرتفع عقلك الي السماس وترتسم فيه صورة القداسة والنعمة 

3-) بـــــدون الصلاة تصبح النفس مقفرة وجدباء وجافة وقريبة من الخيبة والفشل والخراب

4-) الصلاة هي القناة التي تجري فيها انهار النعمة وتصب في نفسك 

5-) الصلاة هي غذاء للنفس وبدونها تجدب وتموت النفس 

6-) الصلاة بها يرتفع عقلك الي السماء وترتسم فيه صورة القداسة والنعمة

7-) الصلاة هي مفتاح السماء فهي طريق امين تسير فيه فلا يدركك الظلام بل تهتدي الي مكان الراحة 
 الصلاة هي طيب وبخورعطرذو رائحة ذكية يستنشقه القدير فيستميل قلبه لصنعة يديه ويسمعهم 

9-) الصلاة قادرة علي فعل كل شئ لانها هي التي تحرك اليد التي تدير الكون كله 

10-) الصلاة تفتح باب السماء وتجعل للمؤمنين نصيا وميراثا في جميع الخيرات


----------



## twety (26 نوفمبر 2008)

> 9-) الصلاة قادرة علي فعل كل شئ لانها هي التي تحرك اليد التي تدير الكون كله
> 
> 10-) الصلاة تفتح باب السماء وتجعل للمؤمنين نصيا وميراثا في جميع الخيرات


 
*اقوال جميله جدا*
*بركه صلاته تكون معنا كلنا*

*شكرا لتعبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرررسى على الاقوال الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> -) الصلاة هي مفتاح السماء فهي طريق امين تسير فيه فلا يدركك الظلام بل تهتدي الي مكان الراحة
> الصلاة هي طيب وبخورعطرذو رائحة ذكية يستنشقه القدير فيستميل قلبه لصنعة يديه ويسمعهم
> 
> 9-) الصلاة قادرة علي فعل كل شئ لانها هي التي تحرك اليد التي تدير الكون كله
> ...



اقوال رائعة jesus156
شكرااااا اختى
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اقوال جميله اوووووى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الاقوال 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## nonaa (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الصلاة
سلاحك وسيفك فبدونها تكون كجندى دخل معركه قتال خالعا درعه ونازعا سلاحه
شكرا يا jesus
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

```
9-) الصلاة قادرة علي فعل كل شئ لانها هي التي تحرك اليد التي تدير الكون كله
```
 
اقوال جميلة بج
مرسي ياامورة​


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*جيسس جميله اوى الاقول ديه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *اقوال جميله جدا*
> *بركه صلاته تكون معنا كلنا*
> 
> *شكرا لتعبك *



مرسيه يا قمر علي ردك ربنا معاكي نورتي الموضوع ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى على الاقوال الجميله وربنا يباركك​*



مرسيه كتيييييييييييير علي مرورك بجد بجد نورتي الموضوع ربنا معاكي دايما دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اقوال رائعة jesus156
> شكرااااا اختى
> سلام المسيح
> ​



مرسيه جدا كلميو علي ردك ربنا معاك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيه ليكم رامي و كوكو مان و بنوتة نورتم الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------

